# Harsh confrontation in TdF?



## Raging Squirrel (20 Jul 2012)

just watching todays highlights, and thought it was a bit harsh that a fallen racer went over to the dogs owner that caused the accident and confronted him in an angry manner when the dog's owners had a child with them. Luckily his team members pulled him away before he had a chance to get stuck in.


----------



## raindog (20 Jul 2012)

Is this a joke?


----------



## redcard (20 Jul 2012)

Bizarre logic.

Doesn't matter that a few cyclists could have ended up with broken bones, or worse, just as long as litttle Pierre doesn't hear some naughty words!


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Jul 2012)

I'd be barking mad if a dog brought me off.


----------



## Globalti (20 Jul 2012)

What kind of moron takes a dog along to watch a bike race then doesn't keep it under control? The idiot owner should have been publically flogged.


----------



## Buddfox (20 Jul 2012)

I'm with the others - you're kidding, right? What kind of an idiot takes a dog not under control to a bike race? A good lesson for the child: even your parents can be idiots!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Jul 2012)

Then one of the other team cars nearly hit him!


----------



## roadrash (20 Jul 2012)

i think the o.p thinks its april1st this has to be a joke


----------



## Raging Squirrel (20 Jul 2012)

no no, I totally agree the dog shouldnt have been there! and I'd have been furious too but I wouldn't have confronted the guy infront of his wife and child that's all

my bad.....thats just how I was brought up I suppose


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2012)

Owner of the dog got off lightly.


----------



## redcard (20 Jul 2012)

Raging Squirrel said:


> no no, I totally agree the dog shouldnt have been there! and I'd have been furious too but I wouldn't have confronted the guy infront of his wife and child that's all
> 
> my bad.....thats just how I was brought up I suppose



Are you suggesting he should have taken him down a dark alley and kicked seven shades out of him?


----------



## Raging Squirrel (20 Jul 2012)

redcard said:


> Are you suggesting he should have taken him down a dark alley and kicked seven shades out of him?


 
well it'd be better than doing it infront of his fambo, if he could have found a dark alley in that area of course lol


----------



## redcard (20 Jul 2012)

Raging Squirrel said:


> well it'd be better than doing it infront of his fambo, if he could have found a dark alley in that area of course lol



I know. Wouldn't want the little wifey being exposed to anything like that.


----------



## Globalti (20 Jul 2012)

The humiliation of being seen on TV to be the day's number one muppet in France will be enough, it will stay with the man for the rest of his life.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2012)

Big dog. I wouldn't have fancied the team car's chances!

Another dog incident eh. Noodley never did get back on how many dog incidents there have been in the tdf.


----------



## roadrash (20 Jul 2012)

Raging Squirrel said:


> no no, I totally agree the dog shouldnt have been there! and I'd have been furious too but I wouldn't have confronted the guy infront of his wife and child that's all
> 
> my bad.....thats just how I was brought up I suppose


 


are you by any chance on holiday .....in france...with your wife....child .............and dog


----------



## Boris Bajic (20 Jul 2012)

Wife, dog and grandchild seems closer to the true picture, although one doesn't like to appear to be making assumptions.


----------



## Eoin Rua (20 Jul 2012)

Raging Squirrel said:


> well it'd be better than doing it infront of his *fambo*, if he could have found a dark alley in that area of course lol


 
Really? Seriously not helping your case here...


----------



## MattHB (20 Jul 2012)

I would have fed the dog to the owner.. Or looking at the dog, maybe the other way around


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Then one of the other team cars nearly hit him!


 
That's called tactics?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (20 Jul 2012)

Raging Squirrel said:


> no no, I totally agree the dog shouldnt have been there! and I'd have been furious too but I wouldn't have confronted the guy infront of his wife and child that's all
> 
> my bad.....thats just how I was brought up I suppose


 
When would you have confronted the guy? - I doubt he would have given you his address.
I think such callous actions warrented him being beaten to a pulp in front of his family, I think he should have been put in hospital as he could have done the same for numerous riders, his stupidity had the potential to injure sufficiantly enough to ruin seasons and end carrears.

every action has a consequence...... thats how I was brought up


----------



## Willo (20 Jul 2012)

User3094 said:


> Looking at that picture - you gotta feel sorry for the kid. None of its her fault.


 
Agree, unfortunate for the child.

However, also can't blame the rider who immediately after getting shaken by an incident like that won't think too rationally.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2012)

User3094 said:


> Looking at that picture - you gotta feel sorry for the kid. None of its her fault.


You've got to admire the manful way he puts his daughter and dog out of harm's way though.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2012)

Philipe Gilbert tweeted that the dog was heavier than Scarponi.


----------



## Crankarm (21 Jul 2012)

Perhaps it was a sniffer dog and thought it smelt some dopers so went in ..............

Second thoughts it was probably a blood hound.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Jul 2012)

Globalti said:


> The humiliation of being seen on TV to be the day's number one muppet in France will be enough, it will stay with the man for the rest of his life.



Yes, but how is the dog? Something like that is bound to hurt like heck, and possibly even injure the poor beast! 



>



Is that kid from The Omen or whatever that film was called? Her head appears to be swivelling round at an unnatural angle!


----------



## Keith Oates (21 Jul 2012)

I know that mishaps do happen, but to take dog to a bike race and not have it on a lead is irresponsible, to say the least!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Jul 2012)

The dog looks a bit

'Doh what happened there?'


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jul 2012)

I think I would rather live in a country where things like that can happen during a major sporting event, by accident, rather than the place I do now, where kids get hurled to the ground for invading the "Security Bubble" bollocks of the Olympic flame.

Vive La France!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Jul 2012)

slowmotion said:


> I think I would rather live in a country where things like that can happen during a major sporting event, by accident, rather than the place I do now, where kids get hurled to the ground for invading the "Security Bubble" bollocks of the Olympic flame.
> 
> Vive La France!



And where Policemen can be Policemen and get hit by an oncoming peloton trying to reach the line at speed!


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jul 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> And where Policemen can be Policemen and get hit by an oncoming peloton trying to reach the line at speed!


 Crikey! I missed that bit.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Jul 2012)

slowmotion said:


> Crikey! I missed that bit.



The Peleton didn't. I was actually referring to it when it happened several years ago now.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jul 2012)

Sorry, MDB, I'm a novice to the TdF.
The poor dog looked pretty contrite, didn't he?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Jul 2012)

slowmotion said:


> The poor dog looked pretty contrite, didn't he?



He just looks a bit dazed to me.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Jul 2012)

slowmotion said:


> Sorry, MDB, I'm a novice to the TdF.




View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pya6ZVW-oKg&sns=em


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jul 2012)

Quite so.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Jul 2012)

There are several dog strikes out there on YouTube, including the one with the Labrador a year or two ago, but other animals have been the subject of a few accidents at the TdF over the years though too, like.... Erm..... This! :


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgwW4aL6qsA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Jul 2012)

And, of course, things like this happen occasionally, even though this particular clip doesn't appear to be from Le Tour.



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pGtYEIdtB8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Jul 2012)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQgWWceYwbY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Jul 2012)

FENTON!!:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7iycBQGy04&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## asterix (21 Jul 2012)

I can well understand Gilbert's reaction.

A dog ran out in front of me and bit my hand (it was a very large, hunting dog). It drew blood and I went to the owner's house and told him what I thought. He was very apologetic as might be expected since he would have been in trouble if I had gone to the gendarmes with a complaint.

I've not seen the dog running loose since.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Jul 2012)

asterix said:


> It drew blood





> I've not seen the dog running loose since.



It'll be off somewhere drawing and making the owner a fortune no doubt!

Rrrolf Harrrriss!


Seriously though, it sounds like the owner learned his lesson.


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Jul 2012)

Should they call the Police?


----------



## asterix (21 Jul 2012)

No, I think the police were aware of the incident.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Jul 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> Should they call the Police?



There is the film of that in post 37.


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Jul 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> There is the film of that in post 37.


 
That's why I used the photo - different context


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Jul 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> That's why I used the photo - different context



Ah ok


----------



## david k (21 Jul 2012)

redcard said:


> Bizarre logic.
> 
> Doesn't matter that a few cyclists could have ended up with broken bones, or worse, just as long as litttle Pierre doesn't hear some naughty words!


 
not sure id call it bizzarre but i understand the riders aggression, it was stupid and irresponsible of the dog owner

not wanting children to witness that is not bizzarre IMHO


----------



## david k (21 Jul 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> When would you have confronted the guy? - I doubt he would have given you his address.
> I think such callous actions warrented him being beaten to a pulp in front of his family, I think he should have been put in hospital as he could have done the same for numerous riders, his stupidity had the potential to injure sufficiantly enough to ruin seasons and end carrears.
> 
> every action has a consequence...... thats how I was brought up


 
totally disagree, yes people get emotional and i fully understand the reaction. it was stupid of the dog owner but i totally disagree that somebody should be beaten to a pulp in front of his family for a stupid mistake.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (21 Jul 2012)

david k said:


> totally disagree, yes people get emotional and i fully understand the reaction. it was stupid of the dog owner but i totally disagree that somebody should be beaten to a pulp in front of his family for a stupid mistake.


 
which is the point i was trying to make


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Jul 2012)

david k said:


> totally disagree, yes people get emotional and i fully understand the reaction. it was stupid of the dog owner but i totally disagree that somebody should be beaten to a pulp in front of his family for a stupid mistake.


 
I would agree if it was a stupid mistake however nobody in their right mind would think that this was an appropate place to let a dog off a lead, the mans actions and choices were without care or consideration for people who he could have seriously injured. Are you suggesting he had no idea, of what the possible consequence of letting the dog of the lead in such an enviroment. If he is actually that stupid he should not have a child or animal in his care at the very least. imho it was not a error of judgement, a mistake, but it was most certainly stupid.


----------



## thom (21 Jul 2012)

If you follow cycle races, you come across lots of stupid incidents with dogs in particular. I can imagine that for really a lot of the local people who take the opportunity to watch the colourful cyclist party of the TdF passing their home town with their family but who otherwise aren't interested in cycling, then they don't perceive the tendancy for dogs to wonder into the path of this large pack of moving objects as if to join in, with the problem that can cause.
There were probably thousands of such possibilities during this tour. The problem is how to communicate to these people the dangers of dogs off the lead. If that picture of Gilbert makes him look an aggressive, insensitive bully, well that's bad PR for him but the positive thing is the drama of the picture is also more likely to get to a wider audience and make a point. I'm sure Gilbert would be able to be more diplomatic a day later.
Year in year out you see idiot tifosi running beside cyclists on climbs. Those people are self professed cycling fans and still they can't perceive their attention seeking behaviour to be a problem. So personally I think they are worse than the dog owner but perhaps the picture will help.


----------



## oldroadman (21 Jul 2012)

A very stupid mistake by the dog owner, and completely understandable reaction form PG. What people fail to think about is that a crash caused by a completely avoidable action, can end a professional riders career. Which takes away his/her living. I wonder what the reaction would be if someone caused a crash with their dog or just by general stupidity (I agree about the spectators, a lot are drunk and/or stupid and just want to be in shot on TV - tossers) then ended up in court paying massive damages to a rider whose carreer had been cut short by their actions?
It's something all pros have to live with, every day you race.


----------



## festival (21 Jul 2012)

I have sympathy as years ago in a race on Surrey roads I had a similar incident and had to be restrained by others from attacking the dog owner.( I threw my bike at him, so i suppose that constitutes an attack.) While I feel to this day he deserved a fat lip i was glad i was restrained as it would have been my collar felt.
Not sure how the magistrate would have viewed my mitigation but if we win a few more TdF's etc maybe cyclists will be given the benefit more often.


----------



## gaz (21 Jul 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> And, of course, things like this happen occasionally, even though this particular clip doesn't appear to be from Le Tour.
> 
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pGtYEIdtB8&feature=youtube_gdata_player



back marker: HORSE BACK!
guys in front: what did you say?
back marker: HORSE FRACKING BACK!!
everyone: AAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> back marker: HORSE BACK!
> guys in front: what did you say?
> back marker: HORSE FRACKING BACK!!
> everyone: AAAAAAAAAH!


 
That's a superb attack from the horse, totally splitting the field. Probably a bit enthusiastic though, I don't think it would be able to carry that speed through to the finish.


----------



## Alun (21 Jul 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> Should they call the Police?


Get him to police a truck racing event, it won't happen again.........................ever!


----------



## Globalti (21 Jul 2012)

I was being chased up a hill by an excited barking collie last winter and managing to ignore it when the little barsteward nipped my bum. I was so angry that in one swift movement I threw the bike down and turned to give the collie a good kick. The last I saw of it, it was scampering away looking like one of those cartoon dogs with its hind legs overtaking its front, looking back at me over its shoulder with an "Ooooh sheeeit!" expression.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> back marker: HORSE BACK!
> guys in front: what did you say?
> back marker: HORSE FRACKING BACK!!
> everyone: AAAAAAAAAH!



At the next feeding station they had a Mussette full of sugar lumps and grass for it!

Seriously though, can you imagine standing by the roadside, watching all the bikes go past when all of a sudden you realise with utter horror that, that's your horse running past!


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jul 2012)

Adrenalin flowing, reaching 40mph then you hit the wooley monster!Yet someone is surprised that he was very angry!


----------



## david k (22 Jul 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Adrenalin flowing, reaching 40mph then you hit the wooley monster!Yet someone is surprised that he was very angry!


who is surprised he was angry?


----------



## benb (22 Jul 2012)

Globalti said:


> The humiliation of being seen on TV to be the day's number one muppet in France will be enough, it will stay with the man for the rest of his life.



Lovely dog though. I'd like one like that.


----------



## byegad (22 Jul 2012)

Globalti said:


> What kind of moron takes a dog along to watch a bike race then doesn't keep it under control? The idiot owner should have been publically flogged.


Disagree entirely. No need to be so lenient.


----------



## screenman (22 Jul 2012)

I remember being at a local road race in Lincolnshire and a guy deliberately drove his van at the riders as they crossed the finishing line causing a few to crash. He got carefully removed from the drivers seat and!!


----------



## Red Light (22 Jul 2012)

thom said:


> I can imagine that for really a lot of the local people who ........ don't perceive the tendancy for dogs to wonder into the path of this large pack of moving objects as if to join in, with the problem that can cause.


 
An everyday occurrence for many leisure and commuting cyclists


----------



## Red Light (22 Jul 2012)

Globalti said:


> The humiliation of being seen on TV to be the day's number one muppet in France will be enough, it will stay with the man for the rest of his life.


 
If attacked by an angry cyclist place your child, wife (and dog) between you and the cyclist and walk slowly backwards.....


----------



## ComedyPilot (22 Jul 2012)

A still picture like that freezes the action, and makes it look like more was going on. Watching the incident back on video shows it lasted about a second - not the rant-filled minute or so that you'd imagine.

Context and all that.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jul 2012)

MattHB said:


> I would have fed the dog to the owner.. Or looking at the dog, maybe the other way around


 Just as well it wasn't Jensie, he'd have eaten 'em all!


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jul 2012)

david k said:


> who is surprised he was angry?


 Raging squirrel the originator of this thread.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jul 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That's a superb attack from the horse, totally splitting the field. Probably a bit enthusiastic though, I don't think it would be able to carry that speed through to the finish.


 
You are Phil Ligget AICMFP!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Jul 2012)

Red Light said:


> If attacked by an angry cyclist place your child, wife (and dog) between you and the cyclist and walk slowly backwards.....



Don't run, it'll think you are playing a game and chase you....


----------



## byegad (24 Jul 2012)

I think we should run a caption competition. I'll go first.

The trainer is saying.

'Don't worry he won't bite you!'


----------



## Russell Allen (24 Jul 2012)

All I can say is - the dog owner was lucky that his lovely dog didn't cause Bernard Hinault to crash.

Russell


----------

